# Tritronics Pro 500



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know the difference, but I have heard that it is the Cadillac of e-collars. Did you find a good price?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm still using my old 500XL model and it's a single dog unit. At the time this one came out you could get a two dog model but since I was trading in a two dog system I knew I didn't need or want that option anymore. 

(Seriously the multi dog set up is more trouble than it's worth.)


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

No I didn't find a fantastic price...but if I am going to put the money into a nice collar that will last I might as well start with the best...ya know? I have an old tritronics single dog and they do have the trade-up program where if you send in your old collar you get 25% off a new one. It must be the same as far as single dog or multi-dog. I emailed the company to ask them if my single dog would trade-up for the Pro. Not sure if there is a difference between the two?


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a Pro 500 that I am borrowing from a friend right now. I love it! I believe that the multidog system has a little switch on it to go from dog one to dog two. I guess you just have to remember which dog is which. Other than that, I think all the buttons and levels are the same.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you checked the price at The Collar Clinic? Not sure if they sell new or not. I know they have serviced my old TT collar (the huge bulky one) and it is still running like a charm, though I don't use it much. I have a smaller Dogtra that I am using and happy with, but would like to upgrade to the TT500 someday.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would also suggest a look at the collar clinic. I actually like the older models (tube type transmitter) better. If you can find a Pro 500XL or XLS, buy it.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I have checked periodically...but again if I am going to put a big chunk of change in I just assume get it new, get the best, and take good care of it so that it can last for a very long time (I hope). It probably won't be until early next year as I think that is where I am sinking my tax return. And if I can trade-up 25% is pretty fantastic....on a $500 that is $125 off. No small potatoes. Once you take that much off too I don't think the collar clinic looks as attractive.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Never mind the link, ya, $125 off looks real good, I might even be able to justify that! Where are you looking? Also, let me know if they do trade in the old ones...


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

I use the Pro 500 EXP. Since they cost the same, why not get the EXP? It works the same as the single dog model but you just keep the switch in the same place all the time. If you want to add another collar to it, you always have that option. I think ( but don't know) that the single dog is exactly the same but doesn't have the switch between collars. I do know that the 'working' buttons are all in the same place.

The Collar clinic is a great place, but it is tough to beat going directly through TT if they are offering the trade in deal


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a Pro 500 G3 and and am happy with it but a Pro 100 would have done just as well. I don't use the nick levels I leave it on constant and nick with it. I have the multi-dog one and it works well. The collars are color coded as well as the switch. Much better than my Dogtra 3500


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I would not get the EXP simply because the trade up program says it must be like for like (i.e. single dog for single dog or multi-dog for multi-dog). My current one is a single dog.


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> I would not get the EXP simply because the trade up program says it must be like for like (i.e. single dog for single dog or multi-dog for multi-dog). My current one is a single dog.


Call them about that. I know for a fact that it is possible to do this. I traded in my old pro 500, which was a single dog model, for a pro 500 EXP and got the credit. Now, I only purchased the one collar at that time. They may have changed since then, but it is worth a call to find out.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Danger with the multidog model is the selection switch getting bumped off the dog you are working--it can move in your pocket--so if you go that route always check that collar strap matches the selector before you run your dog. I put an elestic around mine--aobve the elstic for the black strap collar, held between the wraps for the red strap collar, and below them for the blue strap collar. If you only have one dog, then it may be a redundant feature, and more of a pain than it is worth--but if you are considering a second dog down the road then it could be a feature you want. I know that the pro I day train with has two single dog units--one is on the dog she is working, and her assistant puts the other on the dog on-deck--then there are no switch mixups as the transimitter is handed over with the leash!

I went with a multi-dog 100 because it allows me to have three of the critters out for a romp at one time. I went 100 instead of 500, because the multi-dog 500 has a toggle to switch collars, and another toggle to switch between momentary and continuous, as well as the two stimulation buttons. Too many things for me to get muddled! I just use my continuous buttons in a nick fashion, and even a lot of the people I know with the 500 have a piece of electrical tape holding that toggle in the continuous position and do the same as I do to give a nick.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Do they even sell the single dog unit any more? I have a 500 model single dog unit that is about 4 years old, and thought they didn't even make the single dog anymore. ANYWAYS -- I prefer the single dog unit for all the reasons mentioned, mainly I don't ever want to mix it up and zap the wrong dog. It is not a problem at all just to take the collar off of one dog when they get put up and put it on the next dog when they get out. The momentary vs. continuous toggle does occasionally get bumped on mine so I would worry about the 2 dog collar doing the same. I am absolutely with you, if you can afford it get the best collar you can get, you will not regret it. One of my training partners has an ancient TT collar he got from the collar clinic, it drives me insane and I can't figure out why he won't buy a new one. I don't even know how his collar works, it's really big and clunky. Ugg!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

They have the single dog unit on their website so I would say yes. Says it is the same and it costs the same as the multi dog one.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok just called them and they said I can upgrade even with single dog to multi-dog. So now I need to decide if I want multi-dog. I know there will be another dog down the road but it will be a few years yet...I don't want to make the mistake of nicking the wrong dog but I also would love to be able to have them both on one transmitter if out hunting with both. Hmmm..


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Frankly, any TT Pro500 is better than any other collar of any model, IMO. What you appear to be asking is which model of Pro 500 is better, if any? The answer is that the newest model - the G3 - is the best, but not all for big reasons. It has a smaller transmitter that fits the hand even better than the others, is lighter, charges both transmitter & receiver in charging bases, as great battery life, the usual outstanding ergonimics/control layout, and is waterproof; both transmitter & receiver. It also has the same choices of stimulus at your fingertips. You can literally choose any of its functions and select them without ever having to look at the transmitter. That means you can keep you gaze fixed on the dog.

We have one of every model of Pro500 they've made, and they're all good. I truly love the new G3. By the way. the "G" stands for "Generation". Each generation has upgraded features.

EvanG


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually I am asking if I should get the new single dog or the new multi dog.  It will be the newest one.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

They are, feature for feature, the same unit. Whether or not you see a need for multiple receivers is up to you. If you have multiple dogs to work in the field, it's nice to leave the collars on all the time you're out there, and then take them off at home. That is one little hedge against the triggers in the field environment changing. Plus it's just handy. It also gives you an extra if you have a problem with one.

EvanG


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Actually I am asking if I should get the new single dog or the new multi dog.  It will be the newest one.


A couple of folks have pointed out some reasons not to buy the multi dog. I think all in all it is better to have it than not, but it is up to you. If you do end up training multiple dogs, I think the pros outweigh the cons. A couple of things to consider:

--that next dog is always sooner than you think.
--if you have the EXP and get a friend into training, you could get just the collar and share
--if you want to sell it, the EXP would likely have higher resale value

Regardless, the TT Pro 500 will make you very happy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have the Pro 500 and I love it. It has capability for up to 3 dogs, but I doubt I would ever use that. I like how easy the transmitter is to hold in my hands (which are not big). How easy it is to know what button does what even when you are not looking. The dial for intensity is at the top and easy to read. I am SO glad we spent the money. Maybe some day I might want the multiple collar function, if so I have it. 

Hubby has a Sport Dog. It works fine, to me it is just hard. Nothing is clear as to what you are doing. 

Collar clinic is a great place to look for a reconditioned/used collar. I think they have some new. 

I was lucky. A friend in our HRC club had a coupon for a discount through Tri tronics. He had to order the collar but we got 30% off the price. I hope maybe in the next year hubby can get one if we can afford it. 

Saw neat leather transmitter holsters when not in use, on Gun Dog Supply. I asked for one for Christmas. I worry about it falling out of my pocket. When my dog is out, it is in my hand.


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Saw neat leather transmitter holsters when not in use, on Gun Dog Supply. I asked for one for Christmas. I worry about it falling out of my pocket. When my dog is out, it is in my hand.


The leather holsters are nice and good quality, but I always felt that the holster on my belt was too high to grab well without looking--my personal preference. It may not be a very good option for women or lefties, but Carhartt's have a pocket on the right thigh that is perfect for holding a TT collar. I always wear them when training (the shorts have the same pocket for summer).

Someone makes a good neck holster out of neoprene which is good for duck hunting, but I can't use it during training. With the whistles, the TT remote release transmitter, and the BB transmitter I have way too much around my neck when training anyway.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Tatnall said:


> I have way too much around my neck when training anyway.


I always feel that way. I hate wearing all my whistles, calls etc. I know I need to but.....


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Sandie, the pro with whom I day train has always said to me something along the lines of: 
Your transmitter needs to be in your hand. By the time you fumble for it or dig it out of your pocket, it is too late to link the correction to the behaviour you want to correct. The tool must be in your hand to be used effectively and fairly.​


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sterregold said:


> Sandie, the pro with whom I day train has always said to me something along the lines of:
> Your transmitter needs to be in your hand. By the time you fumble for it or dig it out of your pocket, it is too late to link the correction to the behaviour you want to correct. The tool must be in your hand to be used effectively and fairly.​


 I agree wholeheartedly! However when I am NOT working my dog, it gets old holding it. I am looking for a holster for between my runs. I don't like to leave it in the car. I prefer it with me. Thus the holster.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> I agree wholeheartedly! However when I am NOT working my dog, it gets old holding it. I am looking for a holster for between my runs. I don't like to leave it in the car. I prefer it with me. Thus the holster.


When my dog is up the transmitter is put up also. Too easy to get knocked out of a holster or pocket and also I check the transmitter for the right settings when I pick it up and take my dog out. Hunting is a different story. Personal preference applies but I want easy access to it in a pocket up high secured where it can't fall out.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok so I received a tritronics sport basic for Christmas. I am contemplating exchanging up though since I have been wanting the Pro 500. Any thoughts?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Ok so I received a tritronics sport basic for Christmas. I am contemplating exchanging up though since I have been wanting the Pro 500. Any thoughts?


Do it.


(here I am typing more characters to fulfill the minimum requirement)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where did you find the information about trade in of your old TT Collar?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

It is on their website. They have a number you can give them a call. I think I will get around to that this week. I will return the sport basic, then trade in my old Tritronics Sport 60 I was using.

Tri-Tronics Dog Training Collars, Electronic Collar, Remote Collar | TriTronics

25% off is a fantastic deal!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo new collar is coming! 

When I get it should I go through the same process I did when I CC to find a base line level? (You know where you find the nick that produces the flick of an ear).


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Heres mine. Venture Series Big Dog Remote Trainer - 900 m. $214 then $114 secound collar. No batteries. Tone for both dogs = E After looking at the ones your talking about. Have to ask do these lower price ones don,t last long?

http://www.petsafe.net/intl/ca/prod...ic/venture-series-big-dog-900m-remote-trainer


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Have to ask do these lower price ones don,t last long?


I don't know that model, but do know that the sportdogs and some of the models that are lower priced than TT or Dogtra definitely will not last as long in the punishment that they get in the field. I have a TT Pro 500 EXP. However, I am certain that my old TT where you had to change the plugs on the collar to change the level would probably be working still today. I can understand why folks wouldn't want to jump right in with the TT models, but if you decide to upgrade later, you should definitely look at TT or Dogtra.

BTW, my mother wanted a new collar for Christmas. Even though I use TT, for a few reasons I got her the Dogtra 7100 two dog model. I spent some time working with it and there are some really nice advantages.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Heres mine. Venture Series Big Dog Remote Trainer - 900 m. $214 then $114 secound collar. No batteries. Tone for both dogs = E After looking at the ones your talking about. Have to ask do these lower price ones don,t last long?
> 
> PetSafe : Remote Training : Venture Series - Big Dog Remote Trainer - 1000 Yard | PetSafe


 
They don't last as long, and they are not nearly as versatile and adjustable. I would also be VERY cautious about using them in a situation where your dogs may go in the water. TT and Dogtra are the only brands I recommend because they are proven, reliable, and safe. If you are just planning on using it for off-lead control on walks and such, then a Dogtra like Tatnall mentioned, or a Tritronics Sport model would be enough collar for you. Tritronics has multi-dog models in the Sport line as well, and the cost of the additional collar is comparable to what you cited above. I started with a Sport model, and kept the transmitter when I upgraded as my transmitters are both EXP so I can link a collar to it for when we go hunting and I can keep that transmitter on a lanyard--also not as worried about losing it in the marsh!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> It is on their website. They have a number you can give them a call. I think I will get around to that this week. I will return the sport basic, then trade in my old Tritronics Sport 60 I was using.
> 
> Tri-Tronics Dog Training Collars, Electronic Collar, Remote Collar | TriTronics
> 
> 25% off is a fantastic deal!


Was this a limited time only deal? I can't find it on their website anymore. I tried calling but they are closed. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

No it isn't a limited deal from what I can tell. Just call them. Another option is to find a dealer they might be able to get you one for less as well.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Have to ask do these lower price ones don,t last long?


The lower priced units aren't very durable. 

The components they use don't stand up to the repetitive use that the systems receive. The parts wear out prematurely and the dials and switches don't work as they should (if they work at all). That causes the system to work inconsistently and that is unfair to the dog. (Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, level too high, level too low, too long, too short).

The reason the e-collar is such an effective tool is you can deliver a precise degree of correction, at exactly the right moment, at any distance. If the correction level or timing is off (even a little bit), you've defeated the entire purpose of the tool and you may as well go back to a check cord or leash.

Tritronics makes a reliable system. Dogtra isn't bad. I wouldn't put any of the others on my dog.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Tritronics makes a reliable system. Dogtra isn't bad. I wouldn't put any of the others on my dog.


One other point for those to whom it matters (like me) is that Tri Tronics is made in USA. Dogtra is not.

EvanG


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

EvanG said:


> One other point for those to whom it matters (like me) is that Tri Tronics is made in USA. Dogtra is not.
> 
> EvanG


Did not know that Evan. Had I known, I would not have bought the Dogtras (matters to me too).


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

FYI, the 25% off for a trade in ended in December. :bawling: Always a day late and a dollar short. I guess, I'll just try to sell my Dogtra 1900NCP and put the money toward the 500 Pro.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh no I am so sorry! But geez it didn't end in December because they gave it to me in January.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Most people, myself included can do just as well with the Pro 100. Once you get the hang of using it, I keep it on Constant anyway. You can easily nick with Constant.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I should get my collar today!!!! Now I have to save up to get two more collars to go with it for each dog. 

Edit to add: Got it and it's on the charger now!!!


----------

